# Its a great first step for FIFA



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Just read this on yahoo. It seems that the brass at FIFA are trying to do a little damage control with these sub-par refs. A few have been sent home packing. So for all my fellow football lovers here is a little bit of good news.Here is the link.

http://g.sports.yahoo.com/soccer/wo...iggest-mistakes--fbintl_ro-badrefs062910.html


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

To be fair, the ball really wasn't in there.










It was all an illusion. :thumb02:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Howard Webb has been one of the few really solid ref's so far. That fool Martin Hansen shouldn't have even been allowed in the competition.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

A lot of the refs shouldn't be allowed to ref junior/young kids games... Seen some beyong horriable reffing this year in a lot of games that turned the tide of games in a direction it shouldn't of gone.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> To be fair, the ball really wasn't in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just swung by this thread - and that damn picture is hilarious - thank you Sir


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That picture was hilarious, and these were some good news indeed.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Well they have a whole 4 years to sort it out...plenty of friendly games till then to test it so lets keep our fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Howard Webb has been one of the few really solid ref's so far. That fool Martin Hansen shouldn't have even been allowed in the competition.


I eat my words [a bit], Howard Webb was HORRENDOUS in the final.


----------

